# Chickens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

loving some cuddles 🥰


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Umm what kind of thread is this?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Umm what kind of thread is this?


Chickens thread


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Chickens thread


I know but what the heck do those 3 sentences mean?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I know but what the heck do those 3 sentences mean?


Well there’s supposed to be a picture but I deleted it.? Because it was showing my hair and I just realized that


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Well there’s supposed to be a picture but I deleted it.? Because it was showing my hair and I just realized that


Oh why can't your hair show? It's just your hair..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh why can't your hair show? It's just your hair..


Ur so funny LOL it’s just because I don’t want too do a hair reveal


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ur so funny LOL it’s just because I don’t want too do a hair reveal


Umm hmm I see..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ahh like Robin said you make me rip my hair out lol! 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Umm hmm I see..


LMAOOO I really have homework to do and I don’t wanna do it


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ahh like Robin said you make me rip my hair out lol!


Rude robin wants to rip my hair out omg we gotta hide


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

@Animals45 I’m being bullied HELP SOBS PLS


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> @Animals45 I’m being bullied HELP SOBS PLS


By who?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> By who?


SUNFISH


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> SUNFISH


Wow.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow.


Yeah WOW but I love her still.


----------

